# Best way to watch Netflix



## carlthess40 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello friends
I have more then one way to watch Netflix 
Either from my laptop 
Xbox one. Smart tv and my iPhone 8plus
My question is this
What’s the best format to get the best sound?
I’m running a 7.1 with two subs from a denon X2200H 
So if anyone can tell me from what unit I’m I getting a true 7.1 or 5.1 sound ?
Thanks for your help and look forward for your comments


----------



## AnthonyObrien (Mar 29, 2021)

For the best view on netflix mod apk you go to TechBigs install here to experience the premium features of this app.


----------



## AlfredoBarton (22 d ago)

This is 2022 and I also have the same question, my device is AVR-X2700H. I' using Netflix apk mod vip getmodnow


----------

